# Living Moss from Petco?



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

I was at Petco this afternoon, and noticed packages of living moss (I forgot to remember the brand). Has anyone tried this in their vivs? It looked pretty green, and healthy.. just dry from being in the package.

It was only six dollars, and convenient being that it's across the street.. but I don't want to get it if it's not going to spread and what not. :?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ive seen it before also at Petco. I was wondering the same thing . I geuss Ill keep checking this thread.



TODD


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

i work at petco...well techically anyways, got a new job at casino but still havent quit petco, im on call i guess if they really need me. The moss we had here at one of the tulsa stores was that frog/mood moss stuff. i got some and it pretty much died. But i think it was mostly my fault, i was using alot of hard water to mist and water with, i havent tried it with good water and substrate yet, but assuming under good viv conditions it will live, i will warn ya to keep calcium off of it cuz its definately one of the more sensitive mosses to calcium from my experience. (since thats the one thing about my viv that was off during that time).

Beyond my own experience i should also point out that in nearly every picture i've seen of a viv that definately had that variety of moss, the moss was browning and/or dead, but maybe its working for some people well in the long term...not sure. i know that many of the native mosses i've harvested have just been thrown in a box for months, not watered, little light and have come back to life and done well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

> nearly every picture i've seen of a viv that definately had that variety of moss, the moss was browning and/or dead


I have noticed that same thing.. I'll probably steer clear of it then.

Thanks!


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

I bought that moss and it has been doing great for over 4 years now. it has doubled in amount to and when I take some out I put it in a damp container in a dark drawer and it stays fine and alive when I open it up again. The brand I got was flukers


----------

